# National Cupcake Week - Christmas recipes, please?



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Honest to goodness, it really is - at least here in the UK and I don't see why the USA shouldn't enjoy a few cupcakes too. I am just making some with lemon and pumpkin seeds (it was meant to be poppy seeds, but I couldn't find any). I am planning on cupcake-of-the-day all week, so any recipes would be welcome.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Daphne said:


> Honest to goodness, it really is - at least here in the UK and I don't see why the USA shouldn't enjoy a few cupcakes too. I am just making some with lemon and pumpkin seeds (it was meant to be poppy seeds, but I couldn't find any). I am planning on cupcake-of-the-day all week, so any recipes would be welcome.


Good timing. Not ten minutes ago, I was telling my friend, "Where can I find lemon and poppy seed muffins? I need some." Honestly.


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Daniel -Well, I can send you the recipe or I can post a picture later (they are in the oven at the moment!) - but otherwise I don't know how to convey the delicious cupcake to you. (Oh, and I used sesame seeds in the end).


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I don't have any cupcake recipes, but I'd sure love a cupcake!


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

This is the finished article (well, one of them). It doesn't photograph too well but, trust me, they are _delicious_.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

I'm writing a letter to the National Calendar Makers right now to get them to add it to 2011 right now!  Will someone send some virtual cupcakes to us?


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

These would be nice. Please someone make them and send me a few.

Lemon Meringue Cupcakes
Ingredients
Makes 24
•	3 cups all-purpose flour
•	1 tablespoon baking powder
•	1/2 teaspoon salt
•	1 cup (2 sticks) unsalted butter, room temperature
•	2 cups sugar
•	4 large eggs, room temperature
•	Finely grated zest of 3 lemons (about 3 tablespoons), plus 2 tablespoons fresh lemon juice
•	1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract
•	1 cup buttermilk
•	Lemon Curd 
•	Seven-Minute Frosting 
Directions
1.	Preheat oven to 325 degrees. Line standard muffin tins with paper liners. Whisk together flour, baking powder, and salt. 
2.	With an electric mixer on medium-high speed, cream butter and sugar until pale and fluffy. Add eggs, one at a time, beating until each is until incorporated, scraping down sides of bowl as needed. Beat in zest and vanilla. Add flour mixture in three batches, alternating with two additions of buttermilk and lemon juice, and beating until just combined after each. 
3.	Divide batter evenly among lined cups, filling each three-quarters full. Bake, rotating tins halfway through, until golden brown and a cake tester inserted in centers comes out clean, about 25 minutes. Transfer tins to wire racks to cool completely before removing cupcakes. Cupcakes can be stored overnight at room temperature, or frozen up to 2 months, in airtight containers. 
4.	To finish, spread 1 tablespoon lemon curd onto middle of each cupcake. Fill a pastry bag fitted with a large open-star tip (Ateco #828 or Wilton #8B) with frosting. Pipe frosting onto each cupcake, swirling tip slightly and releasing as you pull up to form a peak. Hold a small kitchen torch 3 to 4 inches from surface of frosting, and wave it back and forth until frosting is lightly browned all over. Serve immediately.

Read more at Marthastewart.com: Lemon Meringue Cupcakes Recipe - MarthaStewart.com


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

These are delicious!
Paula Deens Red Velvet cupcakes with Cream Cheese Frosting

Ingredients

2 1/2 cups all-purpose flour
1 1/2 cups sugar
1 teaspoon baking soda
1 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon cocoa powder
1 1/2 cups vegetable oil
1 cup buttermilk, room temperature
2 large eggs, room temperature
2 tablespoons red food coloring
1 teaspoon white distilled vinegar
1 teaspoon vanilla extract

For the Cream Cheese Frosting:
1 pound cream cheese, softened
2 sticks butter, softened
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
4 cups sifted confectioners' sugar
Chopped pecans and fresh raspberries or strawberries, for garnish
Directions
Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F. Line 2 (12-cup) muffin pans with cupcake papers.

In a medium mixing bowl, sift together the flour, sugar, baking soda, salt, and cocoa powder. In a large bowl gently beat together the oil, buttermilk, eggs, food coloring, vinegar, and vanilla with a handheld electric mixer. Add the sifted dry ingredients to the wet and mix until smooth and thoroughly combined.

Divide the batter evenly among the cupcake tins about 2/3 filled. Bake in oven for about 20 to 22 minutes, turning the pans once, half way through. Test the cupcakes with a toothpick for doneness. Remove from oven and cool completely before frosting.

For the Cream Cheese Frosting:

In a large mixing bowl, beat the cream cheese, butter and vanilla together until smooth. Add the sugar and on low speed, beat until incorporated. Increase the speed to high and mix until very light and fluffy.

Garnish with chopped pecans and a fresh raspberry or strawberry.

Cook's Note: Frost the cupcakes with a butter knife or pipe it on with a big star tip.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I don't know if these qualify as cupcakes, but I made them earlier this summer for a party, and they went over pretty well. I found, however, that I liked blueberries on top better than raspberries. The recipe is from the Splenda site, and so, no surprise, it uses Splenda instead of sugar, though some of the other ingredients have some sugar int them.

Frozen Mini Cinnamon Coffee Cheesecakes

INGREDIENTS
* 12 NABISCO® Ginger Snaps
* 2 tablespoons MAXWELL HOUSE® Naturally Decaffeinated Instant Coffee
* 1 tablespoon water
* ½ cup SPLENDA® No Calorie Sweetener, Granulated
* 1 (8 ounce) container PHILADELPHIA® Light Cream Cheese Spread
* 1 teaspoon vanilla
* ¼ teaspoon ground cinnamon
* 1½ cups COOL WHIP® Lite Whipped Topping
* 1 cup fresh raspberries (I recommend blueberries, instead)

DIRECTIONS
1. Line 12 muffin cups with paper liners. Place one cookie in each paper cup. Set aside.
2. Mix coffee granules and water in large bowl until coffee is dissolved. Add SPLENDA® Granulated Sweetener, cream cheese spread, vanilla and cinnamon. Beat with wire whisk until well blended. Gently stir in whipped topping.
3. Spoon evenly over cookies in muffin pan. Top each cheesecake evenly with raspberries. Cover and freeze for 3 hours or overnight.
4. Remove from freezer about 10 minutes before serving to soften slightly.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

These sound (and look) great. I'll be back later to copy all the recipes.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

The lemon meringue cupcakes sound extremely yummy.  I love that you frost them with lemon curd before topping them with meringue.  I don't know when I'll get around to making them, but I already printed out the recipe.  Thanks Brendan!


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

These all look so good, I'm beginning to wish it was National Cupcake Month. Thank you for all the lovely recipes; I will be trying them.


----------



## rla1996 (Oct 28, 2008)

Of all the cupcakes i make around the house Pineapple Upside down cupcakes are the most popular.  I have made them from scratch but for some reason they always seem to come out better when I cheat.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Is it true that muffins are just healthy cupcakes?

Anyway, here is a literal cup cake!

4 tablespoons flour
4 tablespoons sugar
2 tablespoons cocoa
1 egg
3 tablespoons milk
3 tablespoons oil
3 tablespoons chocolate chips (optional)
A small splash of vanilla extract
1 large microwave safe coffee mug

Add dry ingredients to mug, and mix well. Add the egg and mix thoroughly. Pour in the milk and oil and mix well. Add the chocolate chips (if using) and vanilla extract, then mix again.

Put your mug, on a plate, in the microwave and cook for 3 minutes at 1000 watts.

The cake will rise over the top of the mug, but don't be alarmed!
Allow to cool a little, and tip out onto a plate if desired.
EAT ! (this can serve 2 if you want to feel slightly more virtuous).

Note: This is GREAT with a squirt of Hershey's chocolate syrup on it.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

No recipes to share, but some virtual cupcakes:































These are from a local shop. Their pastries taste as wonderful as they look!


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm not much of a cook, but I have a fun app on my iPad called Cupcakes! XL, and it helped me make thus delicious cupcake for all of you!


IMG_0197.JPG by hsuthard, on Flickr

Enjoy!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Today's my first day back on the Weight Watcher's wagon.  I think I hate you all.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

HappyGuy said:


> Is it true that muffins are just healthy cupcakes?
> 
> Anyway, here is a literal cup cake!
> 
> ...


I'm going to try this for sure... maybe tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

brendon take pictures


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> These would be nice. Please someone make them and send me a few.


Brendan, I would gladly make you a batch of those but they don't look USPS-proof at all...



HappyGuy said:


> Anyway, here is a literal cup cake!


Wow! The perfect dessert for small households. When I bake, there's always too much and I don't know what to do with it. Thanks for posting this, I'll definitely be trying this one out!

Geoffrey, what are you even doing in this thread??


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

I love these:

*Black Bottom Cupcakes*

1 (8 oz) package cream cheese
1 egg, unbeaten
1/3 cup sugar
1/8 teaspoon salt
1 ½ cups flour
1 cup sugar
¼ cup cocoa
½ teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon baking soda
1 cup water
1/3 cup oil
1 Tablespoon vinegar
1 teaspoon vanilla
1 cup chocolate chips

Combine cream cheese, egg, 1/3 cup sugar, and 1/8 teaspoon salt and beat well.
Add chocolate chips and put aside.

Sift together flour, 1 cup sugar, cocoa, ½ teaspoon salt, and soda.
Add, water, oil, vinegar and vanilla. Beat well.

Fill paper-lined muffin tins ½ full with batter. 
Top each with a spoonful of the cream cheese mixture.
Bake at 350 degrees for 30 to 35 minutes.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> Today's my first day back on the Weight Watcher's wagon. I think I hate you all.


Well, the one I posted is a reduced calorie version, so maybe you could still eat it? (Just one per day, and leave the rest in the freezer.  )


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Well, the one I posted is a reduced calorie version, so maybe you could still eat it? (Just one per day, and leave the rest in the freezer.  )


With the Splenda and Cool Whip lite, it probably is only 2 or 3 points at most. 

I think I might try it.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

aww. i just realized that i don't have the pictures of my black and white brownie/cupcakes. I put so much love into it that I took the time to shape the cream cream stuff into hearts


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

lynninva said:


> No recipes to share, but some virtual cupcakes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is the second one along cappuccino? If so, I'm thinking of moving to the USA just to be close to that shop.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

HappyGuy said:


> Is it true that muffins are just healthy cupcakes?
> 
> Anyway, here is a literal cup cake!
> 
> ...





HappyGuy said:


> We make this frequently at our house - made one and split it just this last weekend. Hadn't tried the Hershey syrup squirted on it.


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Kindled Spirit said:


> These are delicious!
> Paula Deens Red Velvet cupcakes with Cream Cheese Frosting


This is the one we are going to try next, thankyou Kindled Spirit - I'm just printing out the recipe. Yesterday we made cappuccino and walnut cupcakes and I was going to post a photograph but, sadly, there are none left now. Look forward to trying other recipes too.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

ak rain said:


> brendon take pictures


I'm going to try these this afternoon and see what happens. I'm also going to try my hand at those black bottom ones tomorrow. I have to dig out the chocolate chips, cocoa and the camera... camera will be hardest to find!


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

Tripp said:


> I love these:
> 
> *Black Bottom Cupcakes*
> 
> ...


I just made these and they smell divine! I just got them out, so I haven't tried them yet. The good thing is, DH isn't in the mood for chocolate, so more for me!


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

The red velvet cupcakes are sooo nice (I used macarpone for the topping).


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

I would like to state, for the record:  The black bottom cupcakes would probably taste worlds better if you remember to put sugar in it.  My DH ate one and didn't say a thing about how nasty it tasted, just said he didn't like it (he's not a choc fan).  That's a good man.


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> I would like to state, for the record: The black bottom cupcakes would probably taste worlds better if you remember to put sugar in it. My DH ate one and didn't say a thing about how nasty it tasted, just said he didn't like it (he's not a choc fan). That's a good man.


...but, lower calorie - so there's a plus!


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> I would like to state, for the record: The black bottom cupcakes would probably taste worlds better if you remember to put sugar in it. My DH ate one and didn't say a thing about how nasty it tasted, just said he didn't like it (he's not a choc fan). That's a good man.


Oh no.... that is too bad. First, I must say, your DH earned a *Get Out of Jail Free* card for that. But I am sorry you didn't get to taste the original recipe. Have you or are you planning to make these again? They are the best (IMHO).

(It is DS's 19 BD today, so I am going to whip up a batch when I get home from work. Note to self...remember the sugar.  )


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

Tripp said:


> Oh no.... that is too bad. First, I must say, your DH earned a *Get Out of Jail Free* card for that. But I am sorry you didn't get to taste the original recipe. Have you or are you planning to make these again? They are the best (IMHO).
> 
> (It is DS's 19 BD today, so I am going to whip up a batch when I get home from work. Note to self...remember the sugar.  )


I am going to make them again tonight (with sugar!) and DH is a saint to put up w/ me. He ate one and told me he just didn't like it, didn't mention anything about it tasting off. When I told him I had forgotten to add sugar, he just shrugged and said he just figured it was nasty chocolate.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

Daphne said:


> Is the second one along cappuccino? If so, I'm thinking of moving to the USA just to be close to that shop.










They call this Black & white: Vanilla cake with chocolate fudge and vanilla swirl buttercream.

I think they have offered cappuccino cupcakes, but I don't see them on the website now. But how about Chocolate Espresso cookies: Rich chocolate cookie with a hint of espresso and chocolate chunks?









This is the website if you want to dream over the full-size pictures: http://www.tasteselects.com

(I am trying to diet, so I have been avoiding this thread lately.)


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Thank you for the link, lynninva, - 20 amazing looking cup cakes! I'm now officailly campaigning for National Cupcake Month next year.


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

With apologies to those who don't like to plan for Christmas until the 24th December  - can anyone suggest any seasonal cupcake recipes for me as I like to do a trial run before Christmas actually arrives (it involves sampling a lot of cupcakes, but I'm game!)


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Since I wasn't in a made by scratch mood yesterday. Baked brownie cupcakes mixed in roasted almond slices


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

*White Chocolate Snowman Cupcakes*

*Cupcake Ingredients*

* 1/12 cups flour
* 1 tablespoon baking powder
* 1/2 teaspoon of salt
* 1/4 cup butter
* 3/4 cup sugar
* 2 eggs
* 2 tablespoons of vanilla yogurt
<(li>1/4 cup white chocolate morsels
* Makes 14 to 18 cupcakes

*Cupcake Variation*
Instead of using the white chocolate, mix all ingredients. Pour half the batter into cup. Place a Hershey's kiss in the middle. You can use whatever flavor you like. I prefer the plain white.

*Baking Instructions*

1. Preheat over to 325 degrees.
2. Line cupcake tin with paper or foil liners.
3. Mix flour, baking powder and salt together.
4. In a large bowl, blend butter and sugar to a creamy consistency.
5. Add eggs, and vanilla, and beat.
6. Add a bit of milk to a bowl, with chocolate and melt in micro-wave or a double boiler
7. Add to egg and sugar mixture, and add remaining milk and yogurt. Blend together.
8. Gradually add flour, until all well blended.
9. Pour into cupcake tin, filling 2.3rds full and bake for 20 to 22 minutes, until an inserted toothpick comes out clean.
10. Cool completely before icing.
*
White Buttercream Frosting*

* 1/2 cup unsalted butter
* 4 cups powdered sugar
* 1/2 teaspoon salt
* 1/3 cup milk
* 1 teaspoon clear vanilla extract
*
Frosting Instructions*

1. Place butter in a bowl and blend with mixer until it becomes a soft, creamy consistency.
2. Add remaining ingredients until well blended, and makes frosting consistency.

Cupcake Baking Hint
The clear vanilla extract will make your frosting a bright white color, for a snowy appearance. If you are decorating with coconut etc, you can use regular vanilla.

*Adorable Snowman Cupcakes*

* Frost cupcake
* Dip in coconut
* Place a mini frosted cupcake on top
* Dot eyes with gel pen
* Make hat by taking half of a sandwich cookie and placing on top of marshmallow
* Place a mini Oreo or a junior mint on top of cookie with a small dab of icing, to resemble hat
* For nose - cut off a small piece of candy corn, or roll out a starburst, and cut the corner triangle off to resemble a nose.
* Roll colored fondant out and shape like a hat by cutting out a circle, and than make a desired shape for top.
* Ear muffs can be easily made with cutting a slice of fondant, or rolling out a starburst until flat, and cutting and shaping.
* You may also use mini chocolate chips for ear muffs.

*Note: I personally haven't made this cupcakes. The recipe has a lot of instructions, but I thought a dedicated person may want to do it!*

_*Vianka Van Bokkem*_


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Ooh, Vianka - very pretty. I will print this out and try them before Christmas. Thank you. 

Vegas_Asian - I like the idea of quick cupcakes; you never know when you might want them in hurry.


----------

